# Vertical cabinet smoker



## porker (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to convert this cabinet into a smoker, I'm open to any suggestions that anyone has. I'm not sure exactly what I need to do. I also have an air tank (18" around and 26" long that could possibly be used for an offset. Do I need baffles, water bowl, what size smokestack, etc. Too much information is making my head spin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, I'm putting myself in the forum's capable hands.

Thanks, 
Jay


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

What type of smoker do you want?

Gas, electric, wood, charcoal?

Is that front pane made out of plastic?

Are there any other holes in it besides the vent fan?


----------



## porker (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm thinking, gas burner on bottom, similar to a Grillware vertical, but with the option for logs/lump/charcoal also.
The front pane is going bye bye, I'll cover the hole with sheet metal.
The fan hole is the only one, but I think it's too low for a stack (right?)
The panel for under the computer monitor has 1" holes about 4" apart.

I think that's all.


Thanks,
Jay


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 7, 2007)

That's a nice cabinet Porker - you sure you want to use it for a smoker?


----------



## porker (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, the one I have is rusty, I need to get a picture of it posted up. It'll definitely make a better smoker than a computer cabinet.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later,
Jay


----------



## cheech (Jun 7, 2007)

Thoughts from Cheech:

Lean towards the gas (Logs would heat up too much and the metal is not thick enough)

If you plug the holes you can have a pretty interesting smoker


----------



## porker (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought so, I thought of double walling the whole thing and lining the lower part with fire bricks.


----------

